# Help How can i extract silver from raw gold?



## jonathancasas (Oct 16, 2011)

GOod day!!! I am a newbie on this site and im so happy that i find this site. I have been searching on the on how to extract silver from raw gold to have a refine gold and silver? Hope i could get advice and techniques from the experts here? What I am really wanted to get is the silver from the raw gold. For example my raw gold is 14K or 60% gold and i guess silver is much lesser than 40%, how can I extract the silver?


----------



## scrapman1077 (Oct 16, 2011)

Add more silver till the karat is less than 8 then digest in nitric acid/distilled water. the silver will be in solution and the gold will be at the bottom. You will have separated the two, but they both need further refining. Keep reading and you find more info.


----------



## jonathancasas (Oct 16, 2011)

Tnx Scrapman,

How can i add silver? what kind of silver i will add? and how will i know that the karat will below 8? I guess the nitric acid/distelled water will combined with the silver and it become silver chloride?


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 16, 2011)

Inquarting 1

Inquarting 2


----------



## jonathancasas (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, tnx a lot Sam....Great info.


----------

